# Rig Run, 22-27 of March



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Planning a rig trip next week and I have a crew ready to go. Looking to see if anyone is headed out willing to team up or at least keep radio com. I'm off the entire week hoping for a 2 day weather window. Send me a text if interested,
Ben @ 850.428.0378


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, the weather destroyed this plan. I did manage one day out with Phamer, thx for the ride capt!


----------

